# High School Bible Resources



## CubsIn07 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am applying for a job as a high school Bible teacher in Chicago at a Christian school. In the application, they ask what types of curriculum I prefer. I am not a fan of Bob Jones or ABeka book. ACSI (Association of Christian Schools International) curriculum isn't bad, but I was wondering if there is better material out there. I would prefer to use my own curriculum, but I thought I would ask you. What do you homeschoolers use for high school Bible?


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi:

I'm a high school science and theology teacher. I agree with you on the Beka and Bob Jones stuff. ACSI is pretty shallow and generic.

What type of Bible course are you looking to teach and what grade levels?


----------



## CubsIn07 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know yet. I am about to send the application in.

What materials do you use?


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 15, 2009)

We use the Summit Ministries stuff: Lightbearers for 9th grade and Understanding The Times for 11th grade. Summit has good material, not the typical workbook stuff. They have a pretty impressive faculty too. Not entirely reformed, but pretty solid evangelically.

The 10th graders do a survey course on the Bible. I designed an Logic/Apologetics class for the seniors which they seem to like as much of it is practical and something our dual enrollment* students are already using in their college classes.

*Dual enrollment is a program where high achieving students in 11th and 12th grade can take college courses for both high school and college credit. 

Our school is non-denominational which has good and bad points, but I have enough freedom to teach my class from a presuppositional, reformed theological perspective (while not calling it that). 

Hope this helps.


----------

